# Sept '05 Challenge Photos - "Juxtaposition"



## TwistMyArm (Oct 1, 2005)

We didn't have a lot of photos submitted this month, but we do have some nice ones. 

We have a total of 10 photos here to vote on. The photos can be viewed here: Juxtaposition Photos

Because of the small number of submitted photos I did not excluded photos based on size, but I did exclude photos submitted without forum usernames. 

The winner of this month's challenge will receive a prize courtesy of Chase and The Photo Forum.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

The photos are all titled (Photo01 through Photo10) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 1, 2005)

whoa, only 10?  that's suprising.  still, nice photos! good job guys!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeh, good job all who enterd!


----------



## Eric. (Oct 2, 2005)

Crap, I sent one in shoot...


----------



## eydryan (Oct 7, 2005)

i personally think that they kinda missed the point on this one, i mean none of them really leads to the idea of juxtaposing( to me that would be like for example two different elements with high contrast or such). 

but they're nice, nonetheless.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 7, 2005)

eydryan said:
			
		

> i personally think that they kinda missed the point on this one, i mean none of them really leads to the idea of juxtaposing( to me that would be like for example two different elements with high contrast or such).
> 
> but they're nice, nonetheless.


Strait out of the Merriam-Webster dictionary...
*Juxtaposition*

_noun_ 
1: the act or an instance of placing two or more things side by side; also: The state of being so placed.


_used in a sentence_
"it is the result of the juxtaposition of contrasting colors" 
_It could be used with contrasting colors... but it's not the meaning of Juxtaposition.
_

 I hope that clears up any misunderstandings about the word.


----------



## eydryan (Oct 7, 2005)

i know what juxtaposing means. and i use encarta's dictionary. but here we are talking about artistic juxtaposing, because if you take it like that it is impossible not to create a juxtaposition. except maybe by shooting the sun from space... everything is relative to another thing spacewise. however here, that connection between the two objects should be somehow pointed out, otherwise, what you ask for is any kind of photograph. 

and i did not say it is a misunderstanding, did i? i expressed an opinion not a question and expect it to be treated as one.


----------



## eydryan (Oct 7, 2005)

and encarta clearly states:
</IMG>*juxtapose*

Definitions: *put side by side: *to place two or more things together, especially in order to suggest a link between them or emphasize the contrast between them

[Mid-19th century. < French_ juxtaposer_ < Latin_ juxta_ "close" + French_ poser_ (see pose1)]

so emphasis of contrast would normally be the point of the juxatposition. 

oh, and you spelled "straight" as "strait"


----------



## Artemis (Oct 7, 2005)

eydryan said:
			
		

> i personally think that they kinda missed the point on this one, i mean none of them really leads to the idea of juxtaposing( to me that would be like for example two different elements with high contrast or such).
> 
> but they're nice, nonetheless.



Juxtaposition can invlove.
Lines.
Colour.
Distances..

And hundreds more things, not JUST two elements...studying these pictures I feel juxtaposition has been applied to all but a few


----------



## Artemis (Oct 7, 2005)

Just to clarify, the word was juxtaposition.

the photographers can do anything they want too that word, perhaps having a picture that has NO juxtaposition, or has Juxtaposition written on it


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 7, 2005)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 7, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Where are the pictures?



They are in a link in the first post.



> We have a total of 10 photos here to vote on. The photos can be viewed here: Juxtaposition Photos


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I think that this is at least the third challenge that Littleman
has won. Nice work littleman!





This was the photo submitted by Littleman Lined Up Ready To Go, or Photo 04.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 8, 2005)

Great job Littleman!:hail:   Great photo also!  Thats pretty hard to beat.  Maybe next time...


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Twist!  
This was a hard competition!


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome shot Littleman ! Congrats... again.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done littleman, I thought I was gonna win at first then you shot ahead, and every vote I got, you got another


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Well done littleman, I thought I was gonna win at first then you shot ahead, and every vote I got, you got another


yours was the last one right?


----------



## Chase (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yours was the last one right?



Yup 

Yours was better though, being completely honest I preferd yours to mine, and good job!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2005)

Congratulations, Chris. The trend was set quite early for yours, and I knew it was yours when I first saw it.

I did not know yours, Arty, was the last.
But *you* got *my* vote (among others)!!! See?
I felt yours met the definition of "juxtaposition" that I'm having in my head best of all.
Is it your dad who took up the position of the dog while your dog occupies the sofa?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## David A (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Littleman...great job...I had no chance. :thumbup: (Maybe next month  )


----------



## Artemis (Oct 10, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Chris. The trend was set quite early for yours, and I knew it was yours when I first saw it.
> 
> I did not know yours, Arty, was the last.
> But *you* got *my* vote (among others)!!! See?
> ...



Yup hehe, he's a great model...


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> They are in a link in the first post.


 
I still can't get in the page for some reason....Your pic was great, so I vote for you!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats LIttleman.  I loved this shot.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Congrats LIttleman.  I loved this shot.


Thanks Chiller!


----------

